# Solved: Buttons missing on web pages



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

When I download web pages, much of the page is missing, as well as most of the buttons. They're there, because when I drag my mouse over the blank white areas and click at random, stuff happens. I running Windows XP, and usually use FireFox, but the same thing happens in IE 7. I'd be grateful for any help, but I'm not very savvy, so keep your answers simple please!


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there, 

Could you provide me with an example? Such as:

"On Google.com i can click underneath the text box to go to the search results but i cannot see the button that says "Google Search""

or

"All i see is a page with errors when i go to Friv.com"


----------



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

The google buttons are there, and lots of pics on friv.com set (awesome!). But to use an example: http://my.att.net on the upper right hand side of the page, I see the text: "email", "E-Greeting" "Chat" "Polls" "Help" "Radio", but no buttons. I know from accessing the site using another computer that there should be red buttons above each.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Go to Start->Control Panel->Add/Remove Programs or Programs and Features
Search all previous installed versions of Java. (J2SE Runtime Environment.... )
Remove allversions of Java.
Download and install the newest version of Java Runtime Environment (JRE) (version 6 update 10) from here:
http://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp


----------



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

Done, but still no buttons. What else?


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Now follow the instructions on this page for whatever browser you use:

http://www.mistered.us/tips/javascript/browsers.shtml

Click on where it say's "Test your javascript here" and make sure that its working.


----------



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

First, thank you so much for hanging in there with me. I went to Mr. Ed's website and followed the directions, but still no buttons. I should mention that it's not just button that are missing, but also most of the graphics on any given site. I'm on EST and heading for work, but will check back this evening. Again, thanks!


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm fresh out of ideas short of editing the registry as it suggests here
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q817177
and here
http://inetexplorer.mvps.org/answers/51.html

How about downloading the new version of Internet Explorer?
For XP: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-2EE2-476A-A152-ED03734691B3&displaylang=en

Before you do though, lets see if your problem is being caused by an addon in firefox:
To start firefox in safe mode you go to *Start > Run >* and type one of these commands, i don't know which one but either one should do:
* *firefox -safe-mode*
* *"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -safe-mode *

If that att website works, then disable all your addons in firefox and restart it, see if that works.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

What bothers me though is that you cannot get it to work in either firefox or IE when both have Javascript embedded directly into each. Its very unlikely for both to stop working. The only thing they share in common is image viewing configurations that are set in the registry for the OS, but that would just mean you're getting red x's with white boxes everywhere, and not that web content doesnt come in. Thats why mr ed's solution should've worked because that is where you set what comes in and what doesnt..... come to think of it, do you have a firewall running? or maybe a big suite that includes a firewall such as Norton or ESET? try disabling it. if it works after disabling, let me know so we can reenable the thing and get it to filter web content properly.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Also, go to http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com and make sure you have all the updates installed for your computer. Click on "custom" to download the other "optional" updates too.


----------



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks again! First, I didn't try anything in post #8 yets. Frankly, it sounds scary and beyond my skill level. However, I did check on the firewalls. Here's what I found: the only firewall I appear to have is the one with Windows Live One Care. When I boot up, a balloon appear with an icon that says "Your computer might be at risk because no firewalls are turned on." However, when I click onto it to fix it, it not only shows it's running, but there's no way to disable it. I get a message "For your security, some settings are controlled by group policy", whatever that means. It did allow me to open *Security Settings/Internet Zone.* I don't know what most of that means, but I scrolled down to see if anything looked suspicious and related to web sites. Under *Miscellaneous, *I found the following disabled: "Access data sources across domains" "Allow scripting of Internet web browser control", "Allow script - initiated windows without size or position constraint" "Allow websites to open windows without address or status bars." Could that mean anything. I'm afraid to change anything because I don't know what they mean. I also went to Windows Update (I have this done automatically). Everything is updated including optional updates except 
Windows Service Pac 3 (I've tried several times, but it always fails with message "Access Denied" - that's my next challenge after I get this fixed!) and a software undate that failed : Update for .NET Framework 3.0: x86 (KB932471). It's 6:45 EST, and I have to go to a meeting for about 2 hours. I sure appreciate you help!


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

What we have left to try to fix the web content stuff:

I want you to try disabling and then reenabling your firewall. To do that:


Go to Start > Run > Type in *cmd* and press enter
Type in *netsh firewall set opmode disable *and press enter.
Restart your computer and then:
Go to Start > Run > Type in *cmd* and press enter
Type in *netsh firewall set opmode enable *and press enter.
If there are any errors or anything let me know.
Try going to http://my.att.net in firefox. If it works, you're good. 
If not try running firefox in safe-mode next


Go to Start > Run
Type in *firefox -safe-mode*
Go to *http://my.att.net*
Tell me if you can see the graphics.

Also: Install the new version of IE:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FD-2EE2-476A-A152-ED03734691B3&displaylang=en


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

The windows update thing:

When you try installing Service Pack 3, that error (access denied) means that some parts of windows are "currently in use" and cannot be edited or deleted by the service pack because of it. To get past this problem you are going to have to manually download the service pack 3 installation file from:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=5B33B5A8-5E76-401F-BE08-1E1555D4F3D4
and install it by double clicking on the file having everything else closed (internet explorer, firefox, messengers, etc. ).

If that still gives you that error, you are going to have to go into windows safe mode and run the installation again. If it gives you a different error, let me know.

Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*.


If the computer is running, shut down Windows, and then turn off the power.
Wait 30 seconds, and then turn the computer on.
Start tapping the *F8* key. The Windows Advanced Options Menu appears. If you begin tapping the F8 key too soon, some computers display a "keyboard error" message. To resolve this, restart the computer and try again.
Ensure that the *Safe Mode* option is selected.
Press *Enter*. The computer then begins to start in Safe mode.
Login on your usual account.


----------



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

I did everything in safe mode, and still not graphics. In the meantime, I'll work on downloading the new version of IE. Seems you have to have Service Pac 3 installed, so I'm headed there first. I'll let you know!


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hopefully it works! We'll get you fixed up eventually


----------



## legalady (Nov 9, 2008)

You've been great!! I ran out of patience, and called in a tech friend, and after much searching he discovered the problem. My login account was corrupted. He set up a new account, transfered the stuff from my old account into the new, and IT'S FIXED!! All buttons and graphics are now visible. I'm going to try installing the Service Pac 3 now, and hopefully eveything will be OK. Again, thanks again for all your time and efforts. It was really appreciated.


----------

